# Big Fat Blue Dog



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at Optimus Prime!!!!! AKA Pluto.. He has taken his role as fat house pet a bit far lmao. You can tell hes a spoiled boy.

























For those who don't know Optimus Prime is litter mate to Bumble Bee and Faith.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

still adorable!!!!!!!!!
he's got a crazy blue collar!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

haha....laying down to eat


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

all splayed out eating!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> he's got a crazy blue collar!!


I love that collar lmao!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he is not lazy he is comfortable. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


>


:rofl: I love it!!! every house needs a fat lazy house dog! I love that picture!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

loll that pic made me spit ... to dang cute~!
and that collar is HOT!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

that picture of him laying down eating should be on posters or something that was priceless


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he is so cute!~?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG love this pic, he is too cute for words,


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

he sure is purty even if hes lazy haha


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he is beutiful! lol never seen a dog eat out of a food bowl while laying down.


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes !!!! yes!!! so my dog is not the only one that does that!!! i LOVE that colar wonder if they have it in black or purple


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He's just makin sure he doesnt upset his tummy so he's just chillin and grazin! LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redscarletp3 said:


> i LOVE that colar wonder if they have it in black or purple


 I have it in black and red!! lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he is so cool! Nice and shiney too.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH i love how hes eating that sooo awesome!! HAHAHA


----------

